# Boot Fairs



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Have noticed a distinct lack of "Tat from the boot fairs" threads of late









Come on let's avem back.

They were always good for a laugh.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wrong forum Andy they moved else where we just have the tat from ebay threads.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> wrong forum Andy they moved else where we just have the tat from ebay threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as much fun


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > wrong forum Andy they moved else where we just have the tat from ebay threads.
> ...


Mine are exclusive watches from Ebay






























How dare you call them tat ...........only I can do that, when I recieve them and they are tat.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I was always dubious about those threads anyway.

When was the last time you saw vintage Heuer,s, Omega's and Rolex's at your local boot


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've never seen vintage Heuer's, Omega's, IWC's or Rolex's at my local car boot sale







- the most I've ever seen are dodgy knackered plastic Zeon's & Lorus's. I did buy a repro vintage led watch for Â£2 (which worked fine) which I've since given to my friends son (who thinks it's cool!).

I do wonder how much the car boot sale hunters pay for their finds - is it a couple of quid or a couple of hundred quid (or more) I wonder??


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy said:


> I was always dubious about those threads anyway.
> 
> When was the last time you saw vintage Heuer,s, Omega's and Rolex's at your local bootÂ
> 
> ...


I did pick up a Autavia Heuer Chrono in a junk shop for Â£14, but that was in the early `90`s









I did also get this for Â£15 from another junk shop last year









*Smiths Imperial, Cal0104 19 Jewels, c1960.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Congrats Mac.
> 
> That Smiths was definitely a grand find. And especially at that price.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris, I found a site specialising in Smiths that sells mint `Imperials` (no pun intended) for approx Â£300


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

My last few watches have come from carboots.







well the money has to pay for them









My intrest when I was a young lad was radios. A good source of old radios is a car boot







(never see any good watches) So I buy the quality radios like Roberts, Grundig, Hacker and B&O from years ago cheap,fix and polish them up and knock them out on E-Bay to collectors, thus giving me "watch money"

Take these two on "this weeks auction" they cost me Â£2 each







polished them up and checked them over, by Sunday night they will be at least Â£50







not a bad return.









Russian Vega 1980's










Hacker Black Knight mid 1970's










Of course they don't always work but I can usually get my money back as spares or repair. Recently I have made a couple hundred pound profit out of a Grundig Statellite shortwave receiver and a 1970's B&O turntable and speakers. The receiver that went with these is being relisted due to non-payer









So I might not see the watches others do, but I get to have play with these old sets then make a tidy profit.

I don't think the "Today at the car boot" threads are your average car boot, more a "collectors carboot"

Mike.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Hi,
> 
> My last few watches have come from carboots.
> 
> ...


Nice work Mike.









Do you remember Rigonda record players and portable TVs?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mike...

Nice.....did the Grundig have the BFO unit?? I always wanted a Satellite......

The Vegas were often full of nice old red-spot silicion transistors.

Stan...

Ha!! yes Rigonda...had one of their "portable" B/W tvs for ages.....I bought it because it was one of the few on the market that covered Band 1 TV......happy days

Roger


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Stan, Rigonda doesn't ring any bells









Roger, yes I think so. Must be the most impresive "portable" in the world









Grundig Statllite 650 International










Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roger,

The firm I worked for then sold Rigonda record players, TVs and guitar amps if my failing memory can be trusted.









A lot were returned faulty mostly due to dry joints, or so I was told.

Other than that they were quite good for the price.









A bit like Amstrad stuff at the time (probably a few years later







), if you got a good one it was worth having.

Very collectible now, it seems.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Mike....nice Grundig...I would like one of those.....

Stan.

Yes, Rigonda music centres...my local Woolworths sold them, I remember looking quite closely at one....and, visible through the ventillation slots, was a lineup of what looked like red, ex TV line output valves......I think the unit was called the "Bolshoi Rigonda" if memory serves me...

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I was told that garden tools at car boot sales are the proceeds of robbed garden sheds.

I shudder to think about the watches


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Griff said:


> I was told that garden tools at car boot sales are the proceeds of robbed garden sheds.
> 
> I shudder to think about the watches
> 
> ...


If anyone sees 3 Mountain bikes with the postcode

CF38 2RN

stamped on them ........they belong to me



















































Stolen one day ........... sold in boot sale the next, most probably


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah this is the downside of car boots.

They are a perfect, ready made market for off loading nicked gear.

Suddenly, it's not just the Hi-Fi and telly in your house that look attractive.

It's even the pot's and pans, coffee tables, nik-naks and yes, even tatty old watches.

Few quid here and there.

Soon mounts up.

Perfect ready made market for offloading nicked gear ?

Thinking on it.

So's ebay


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Might as well not bother with any of them and only buy from a reputable dealer









Anyone know of one, say in the Bridlington area?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been to a few ... only watches I saw were, to use Andy's expression, "tatt". I don't know how Neil and Foggy seem to find the decent pieces that they do


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah.

Sorry but boot fair my arse.

Many of those watches came from specialist market stalls, not car boots.

I've been to a few of these markets myself.

There's a very good one in Canterbury on a Sunday that have a few specialist dealers, and believe me, those guys don't sell vintage Omega's for a tenner.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Sorry but boot fair my arse.
> 
> Many of those watches came from specialist market stalls, not car boots.


With respect, Andy, just because it hasn't happened to you, doesn't mean the same is true for everyone else. I can only speak for myself, but I am not in the habit of lying on on-line fora.

Regards

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

With respect Foggy.

It doesn't seem to happen to anyone here judging by the response.

Only you and Neil.

OK fine but tell us all where these "CAR BOOT" sales take place.

I'd love to know where you pick up these watches seemingly every week.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> OK fine but tell us all where these "CAR BOOT" sales take place


Why would I want to divulge such information ? There is enough competition out there without publically advertising the boot sales on-line. Every week there seems to be more people out hunting for watches. That's happened through word of mouth.

Suffice to say, if I were paying full market prices for the watches I buy for my collection, I'd have to be a very wealthy man. That, I can assure you, I am not.

Quite a few forum members have benefitted from me getting up at the crack of dawn to find these watches. On a number of occasions I have donated parts to help with restorations, and in some cases given away complete watches. I wonder if those people doubt my integrity ?

Regards

Foggy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I miss Neil's "car boot" posts, they were very interesting, good watch pics and a bit of background, can't see any negatives for a watch forum there.







I miss his contributions, I found him very knowledgable.

I can't see any reason to doubt these finds, maybe they put in the effort? Anyway I am glad some are fortunate even if I never am.







I once paid Â£90 for a Sicura 10 mins after somebody else paid Â£10 for it


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I have no problem paying a slight premium to either Foggy or Neil for their offerings that occasionally appear on the sales forum... They deserve it for getting up on cold. wet and dark mornings!!!!! And never doubted their integrity... obviously they should keep their sources of these pesky wrist adornments secret...

Mike


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Car boots ain't what they were, if there ever was a Golden Age. I visit a couple fairly often locally and it's the same old faces, with the same old stuff. And..make no mistake the dealers either know their onions or have done some basic research. A couple of weeks ago, a guy with a stall of typical tat was offering a really battered Tudor for Â£160.

The place for bargains I reckon still are church fairs, school fund-raisers and the like.

But get there first. I've never seen top-end watches at these either but have seen a few good-ish pieces - typically fashion/dress watches, many though are beyond the pale of good taste. That said, my mate picked up a minty Rotary LED, working and boxed for Â£2.00 a few months back - from his son's Nursery Open Day. Lucky sod!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I must say Ian has helped me out with a couple of things and Neil has sold on watches that he's bought with me in mind and at no profit.










I certainly have not the sense of adventure to frequent the early morning sales whether they are boots markets or fairs.

I know these things are out there if you keep looking long enough and hard enough you'll get something in the end.

btw I don't understand people who fish either!







Never could catch anything when I used to go.

btw went into my local Oxfam the other day and asked if they get any watches donated, yes we do they said, oh can I have them? Er no sorry all watches are sent to our expert in London, anything that's worth anything is put through the proper auctions, we make more money that way. She told me they sort a hell of a lot of stuff, have a list of what to check for, crockery books jewelery etc you name it it's sorted 1st, even clothes as there is a demand for designer lables of yesterday!

Apparently most charity shops do this now, the place to find the bargains is either your local church jumble or get in the house clearance game.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I must say Ian has helped me out with a couple of things


Talking of which, PG, can you drop me an email at [email protected] (remove SOPAM). I have something to send you, but need your address.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

No one's doubting Foggy's integrity.

I'll keep my thought's to myself on the other bloke though


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

will do Ian, very intriguing, thanks.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I still believe that watches that have appeared on this forum under, "at the Boot fair today" were actually sourced at more specialized market places.

Most of them anyway.

That's not calling anyone a liar.

It's just being realisitic.

There are some very good markets around the South East for watches.

Canterbury for example, which I mentioned earlier but it's far removed from a car boot.

It is now my intention to research and compile a list and share the information with fellow enthusiasts.

Why should only the elite few get all the rich pickings.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If memory serves me well I got this from Ian FOC, thanks mate









*Vostok Komanderski cal 2414,17 Jewel Manual Wind*


















OK so it`s not an Omega but I like it


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Why should only the elite few get all the rich pickings


If the definition of elite equates to getting up at 4 AM on a sunday morning in all weather, doing thorough research and knowing what to look for, feel free to join the club









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh sorry I didn't realize it was a club









Come on Foggy.

Be honest.

Are you really telling us that the vintage Omega's etc. that I've seen you post have come from car boots.

I'm not taking anything away from your enthusiasm and generosity but what would be a greater gesture would be to tell your fellow enthusiasts which car boots you get theses watches from.

Personally I think the car boot thing is a decoy, employed to ensure that everyone else goes looking in the wrong places


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Foggy said:


> getting up at 4 AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that hour actually exist? Not for me it doesn't I'll be givin it


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Oh sorry I didn't realize it was a club


It certainly feels lke a "club" at the boot sales I go to, yes. The same faces buying every week - normal (if 4 AM starts can be considered normal) guys just like me. We all get together for a cup of tea afterwards and a chat. So in that respect, yes, a club of sorts.



> Be honest





> That's not calling anyone a liar


A little bit contadictory there, Andy







You either think I'm being honest or you don't - can't be a bit of both.

If I say I bought something at a boot sale, that's exactly where I bought it. If I bought it at an antiques fair, that's exactly what I say. If I bought it at a watch fair, that's exactly what I say. As I say, honesty and integrity. Why should I care in the slightest whether anyone believes me or not ?? It doesn't change the facts for me.

All said and done though, I'm still not sharing the locations









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy

There's a big difference between calling someone a liar, and suggesting that they may be embelishing the facts a tiny tad.

Example.

A market in which traders bring their stock, in their cars and set up seperate stalls could be called a car boot sale because everything's been bought in a car.

However my definition of a car boot sale is a load of chav's flogging tat from the back of a car.

Subtle difference and a very fine line.

Now if I'm wrong, prove me wrong.

PM me if you like and tell me where these amazing car boot sales are.

You won't because in reality they don't exist.

Or at least not in the strictly car boot sense.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just like the "old days"









Andy starting a rumpus, Foggy posting, now all we need is an argument about motorbikes with Fred and Neils "tatt"









Oh I forgot

And Roy to start posting again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> And Roy to start posting again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope those darned yankees haven`t kidnapped him









They threatend to before


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there seem to be two types of boots to me those that the local pta or church run once or twice a year to raise funds or those that are a regular event.

The latter by definition turn into a "market" as well, because the buyers know it's there reguarly and the sellers know the customers are there.

You still get the one offs turning up at the latter, last time I went to one as a seller the regulars decended on me like hawks and bought most of what I had before I put it out! I knew they would sell it on for a small profit, I was happy cos I'd got rid of it!

Also by definition these regular boots will attract the specialst stall, the guy who sells rugs or computers or hoover bags etc etc, by definition they are traders not booters but they are strictly speaking at a boot sale not a market.

Having said all that I still don't see what a blind bit of difference it makes where someones purchase came from.

How many of those "from my recently deceased grandmothers house" sales on ebay do you believe, does it make any difference? If you want it will it stop you buying it?

And I don't see why anyone on this forum would lie about where they got their latest find. It's a watch forum not as if we have anything to hide is it?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's half term week I think Roy's been busy with t' kids


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> A market in which traders bring their stock, in their cars and set up seperate stalls could be called a car boot sale because everything's been bought in a car.


I've never said that there weren't regular sellers - traders - there. In fact, I've mentioned in the past that some of my best buys have come from general dealers eg house clearance guys, generalists etc. The best people to buy from in my experience, because half the time they don't know a lot about vintage watches. To them it's just an old watch, and as long as they make a profit on what they paid, they're happy. As we all know, house clearance folk don't exactly pay a fortune for their wares, but nobody forces people to use them. Whether one agrees with their ethics is another issue, but it's a fact of life. A relative dies, the family can't be arsed to deal with their effects, so they call in the house clearance guys as all they want is the house empty so that they can realise the big cash on the sale of the property.



> However my definition of a car boot sale is a load of chav's flogging tat from the back of a car.


Plenty of them at the same sale too. Even chav's have families who owned decent watches. Again, they have no interest in mechanical watches or doing any research, so they flog what to them is tat. One mans tat is, of course, anothers treasure. The amount of presentation watches I see such people selling just goes to reinforce this point. A family member works 25 years for the same company, passes on, and their family don't care enough to keep their hard earned watch. I'm more than happy to buy such watches and give them the appreciation they truly deserve.

For what it's worth, my favourite boot sale is advertised exactly as that in my local paper - a car boot sale. If that doesn't fit with your view of a car boot sale, then there's not much more I can say on the subject. As for sharing the location - why should I just to prove to you that I'm not lying ? In the same way, I don't expect Roy to share the sources of where he buys his watches. It's his business. The car boot sales for me represent a way of obtaining my collection at the best possible prices. I wouldn't own half of what I do if I had to buy at retail prices. Simple economics. I can't afford to reduce my collecting opportunities by telling all and sundry where I do my hunting - as I stated before, it's getting harder all the time, with more dealers finding out where the good boot sales are. They have the financial means to put us mere collectors out to grass









I think that's pretty much exhausted the subject.

G'night.

Foggy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> It's half term week I think Roy's been busy with t' kids
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phew I was getting worried


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Just like the "old days"
> 
> Andy starting a rumpus, Foggy posting, now all we need is an argument about motorbikes with Fred and Neils "tatt"


Sort of, John, although the tone has remained somewhat more civilised this time (thus far







)

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Foggy said:


> The car boot sales for me represent a way of obtaining my collection at the best possible prices. I wouldn't own half of what I do if I had to buy at retail prices. Simple economics. I can't afford to reduce my collecting opportunities by telling all and sundry where I do my hunting - as I stated before, it's getting harder all the time, with more dealers finding out where the good boot sales are. They have the financial means to put us mere collectors out to grass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair point Foggy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

that part of the old days won't return to RLT









I can just imagine it Ian and Andy at dawn at some boot sale darn sarf









Who saw that Omega 1st!

As Ian and Neil have proven it isn't difficult to get into this part of the collectors market, I'm sure no one told them where to find these markets, countless months of getting up at the crack of dawn and seeking them out, building their own network and doing their research had yeilded the results they get, don't expect to go to your 1st boot on sunday and find a moon watch for a tenner.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

By the way, Andy, in the spirit of sharing, there's a watch and clock fair at the National motorcycle museum (near the Birmingham NEC) this sunday. Even there it is, on occasion, possible to snag a bargain.

I'll be there.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Foggy said:


> > Just like the "old days"
> >
> > Andy starting a rumpus, Foggy posting, now all we need is an argument about motorbikes with Fred and Neils "tatt"
> 
> ...










I remember the tone used to get ... how shall we say? ... Fractious











pgtips said:


> It's half term week I think Roy's been busy with t' kids


I woudn't have thought giving them half-a-crown and sending them down to the Promenade would be that time consuming


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> Foggy said:
> 
> 
> > > Just like the "old days"
> ...


I recon he`d have them polishing watch cases
















Or maybe he gets them to make him the HDN`s which is why they are so cheap


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

....Thought Id add my views on this subject as I am a regular long term boot sale visitor , there seems to be a little stigma on the subject and maybe a little bit of jealousy directed at the findings of some lucky few ,I am in agreement that it is getting less and less likely to find an expensive brand of watch purely because the masses are better clued up nowadays and the golden days of decent finds may be dying out ....trouble is as mentioned some stall owners will still think they have something more valuable than they actually have, not a problem you just don't buy it and move onto another stall for a rummage , that said there are still bargains out there to be had ,...I found a Zenith Quartz in a 50p tray once but most weeks absolutely nothing !, I enjoy them on the whole but do get fed up seeing the same numptys lugging the same old tat backwards and forwards each and every week which never sells .....but just your Joe average Mr + mrs having a one off clear out can turn up with some nice junk,....here lies the problem ..you have to go often to know who is who and what they sell,

I have done a couple myself selling off my junk, but what did not sale went to a charity shop or to the Tip.

On the Isle of Wight the boot sales are just not big enough to stand much of a chance against the true dealers ,I just cant bring myself to dive in like some of the dealer gangs round here surrounding the newbie seller like a pack of hounds !! ,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A similar thing happened with `vintage` hi fi`, about ten years ago I used to go round the junk shops & boot sales as well as putting ads in the local papers looking for old British valve amps etc.

I managed to find some nice stuff cheap including a working Leak Stereo 20 for Â£20, a Garrard 401 with SME 3009 Arm, Decca SC4E cartridge with Quad 33 plus 303 for Â£75, unfortunately this soon dried up as people got wise and prices started to rise


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A similar thing happened with `vintage` hi fi`, about ten years ago I used to go round the junk shops & boot sales as well as putting ads in the local papers looking for old British valve amps etc.
> 
> I managed to find some nice stuff cheap including a working Leak Stereo 20 for Â£20, a Garrard 401 with SME 3009 Arm, Decca SC4E cartridge with Quad 33 plus 303 for Â£75, unfortunately this soon dried up as people got wise and prices started to rise
> 
> ...


There still out there, recently aquired and sold for a nice profit 1960's Ferograph 307 amp and Leak Stereofettic tuner Â£4 and a 1971 B&O receiver tuntable and speakers Â£13 from car boot









Mike


----------

